# Holy Madras! Inside the Trad closet.



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I've taken it upon myself, albeit somewhat timorously and despite initial concern and apprehension, to start a thread for the displaying of trad closets. (Thanks Calvin500 for putting the pressure on, haha)

My concerns regarding trad modesty were ameliorated when I received this response:



WindsorNot said:


> I briefly thought over this argument before posting. I think that it's fair to suspend such modesty within the bounds of a relatively closed, albeit public, forum. We're all here to learn and share ideas so that we may become more appropriately attired in the real world.


So if you feel comfortable sharing your closet with us, post away. Why? I don't know, because we're curious? This isn't about the biggest, best, and neatest; instead, I think of it as just a little peek behind the curtains.

I'll have mine up in a few days after I get moved into my new apartment.

P.S. The tags are a joke, but seriously, I can't see the founding fathers of this section supporting this thread.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Wait, we can only post pics of *one* closet 

Brian


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I want to see Tweedy Don's closet.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Closet, singular?! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

*Late, but I'm a man of my word.*

https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img00178z.jpg/
https://img91.imageshack.us/i/img00179e.jpg/
https://img42.imageshack.us/i/img00174.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img42/img00174.jpg/1/


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm not showing mine until I clean them out. And since I am just now getting around to 2008's spring cleaning, it could be a while.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

+1 for the bowtie rack. Nice idea. I've got a ton of clothes in the wash, but will try to post next week.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

When I saw it, I knew that it was just the contraption necessary to display/store my modest bowtie collection.

$2.50 well spent at the DORCAS shop in Raleigh, NC.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Labor day approaches, there's a touch of coolness in the air (even in Atlanta), so I'm starting to transfer my summer stuff to the garage storage racks. I might post a closet picture later.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Tucker said:


> Labor day approaches, there's a touch of coolness in the air (even in Atlanta), so I'm starting to transfer my summer stuff to the garage storage racks. I might post a closet picture later.


Not to pry, but it appears you have three sets of shoulder pads. Shell, calf, both, and why no madras?

Kidding aside, I promised Blake I would post a picture of the outrageously awesome thread spool sorter that works well as a bow tie holder. And I will.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

sorry no pics, but-

besides my ever expanding wardrobe, the closet also holds a dulcimer, vintage accordian, ancient nylon string guitar and a mandolin.

I fear some variety of folk band has posted up in there.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

KCKclassic said:


> ...the closet also holds a...mandolin.


What kind? We might need to try lunch at Oklahoma Joe's sometime.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

When you have a lot of clothes, the term "closet" can become an abstract concept.

You'll find that you can sleep, shower, dine and entertain in mine. My neighbors may soon be annexed. (need to put up a flyer)


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

*pickn'n'grinnin*

in case any one is wondering, OK Joe's is some of *the best* BBQ on earth.

Mando-> an MK classic f-style sunburst, several years old. Got it at a steep dicount and it is well traveled, which I'd not do with a pricier one. Frankly I've been playing so little I couldn't rationalize spending more money (which I don't have anyway) on a nicer hatchet.
guitar=axe
mandolin= hatchet, tis a size thing.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot (Jun 14, 2009)

Mr. Sutherland, I suggest you look into wooden hangers.
Mr. Tucker, :icon_pale:


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Meticulously organized.


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

I spent a few days off recently building this cheap and cheerful IKEA system.

https://img104.imageshack.us/i/80353838.jpg/

^This particular configuration will only work for short-asses like me


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

*oranization pics*

It's an ongoing work in progress here. Sorry about the crummy pics. The one thing I'd really want to draw anyone's attention to are the drawer organizers from The Container Store. I use them sort of like drawers unto themselves. The narrower ones fit perfectly on top of a shoe box. I find them really useful on the whole. The stool is handy for reaching the top shelf and for sitting on while putting on shoes (and it's it's easily moved out into the room to sit on while playing guitar).


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Mine is in a relative state of organization today (finally caught up on my shirt ironing) so I took a few snaps:

Trousers (those are bow ties on a rack on the wall):










Ties, braces, belts:










Sportcoats and suits are on the bottom right (below the shirts)

Shirts (need to thin out a few):










Shoes, books, hat boxes:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Blast!!

My closet is barely 1/4 that size!!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The fall-winter closet with all the summer stuff in storage


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice to see the revival of this thread. I'd forgotten about it.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

My closet is very cluttered but here are a few pictures of my side of the closet in the master bedroom and 60% of my dress shirts are at the dry cleaners.







A closet in my study for Sportcoats and ties




Another closet for my suits, my "untradlike" PRL summer tops with the big logos/crests and the summer clothes in the storage containers on the floor.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I've thought this thread was interesting for awhile, so I'll add to it in hopes of getting it going again!


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

took this photo last June, but I figured it might be worth posting here:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Good to see the thread alive. Very jealous of those with multiple closets.


----------



## wpking (Jul 13, 2010)

Holy Madras Batman!


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Keep in mind that my summer items are stored away. Also I have several dresser drawers full of items like sweaters and rugby shirts. 
jacket closet










Long Sleeve winter shirts in my 1940s antique armoire










Tie area in the armoire


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

:icon_pale:

Young man, before you ever spend another dime on clothes, get those jackets on some proper jacket hangers IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd rather buy a new jacket than spend the money on hangers!


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> :icon_pale:
> 
> Young man, before you ever spend another dime on clothes, get those jackets on some proper jacket hangers IMMEDIATELY.


Wow, tweed jackets hanging on wire dry cleaners hangers? Shame.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Will the wire hanger damage the jacket? I see no harm gentleman


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

A short video on the damage wire hangars can do:


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

haha ok I'll change the hangers then. I definitely don't want to get abused physically and mentally


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

'Tis a good thread. My closet looks like da-doo. Crap everywhere. It's too small because it was built in 1929 and maybe expanded by 5 inches after an addition at god-knows-when. My wife has stolen the other two closets. I just sent a truckload to Goodwill today to make room, and it seems just the same as before . . .


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

It's no joke. Those hangers you have will most definitely break down the shoulders on your jackets. Down side is, proper ones will take up more room such that you will have no more room for jackets. If I were you, I would fold the shirts and use that extra space to hang jackets and trousers. But, whatever you do, get new hangers. Now.



Bermuda said:


> haha ok I'll change the hangers then. I definitely don't want to get abused physically and mentally


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll play. I've previously noted my naughty behavior of using my younger children's closets for storing my clothing. It is what it is though I am slowly consolidating, giving stuff to Goodwill and otherwise reducing the size of my wardrobe.

Closet #1 : Suits and jackets.... on decent hangers:biggrin:. A few jackets to the left behind the sliding door. Two empty hangers are from suits at dry cleaners. One is in for its once a year cleaning and the other from a fight with spaghetti sauce.










Closet #2: Dress shirts. Mostly blue with some pink and white shirts (hidden behind sliding door to left). I bought a gross of felted hangers at Bed Bath and Beyond and purged almost all wire hangers. Plus I now wash and iron all of my shirts myself at home. This saves money, the shirts will last longer and they smell much nicer. I even iron my wife's work shirts! She laughs at the fact that I'm her "clothes washing wench":wink2:










Closet #3: Master closet shared with my wife

Trousers, some casual shirts and ties, hiding behind trousers on hanging racks










Shoes (Racks on floor below casual shirts). Copious use of shoe trees eliminates foot odor in enclosed closet. A few more shoes not pictured if you were to turn to the right.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Anybody know of an inexpensive source for garment bags for long-term storage? The breathable canvas kind, not all-plastic ones. The cheapest I've found online are these at $6 each: 

Anyone have a cheaper source?


----------



## andcounting (Apr 7, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


> Anybody know of an inexpensive source for garment bags for long-term storage? The breathable canvas kind, not all-plastic ones. The cheapest I've found online are these at $6 each:
> 
> Anyone have a cheaper source?


Only 6 bucks and you're looking for cheaper. You make me proud thrify gent.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Wisco said:


> I'll play. I've previously noted my naughty behavior of using my younger children's closets for storing my clothing. It is what it is though I am slowly consolidating, giving stuff to Goodwill and otherwise reducing the size of my wardrobe.
> 
> Closet #1 : Suits and jackets.... on decent hangers:biggrin:. A few jackets to the left behind the sliding door. Two empty hangers are from suits at dry cleaners. One is in for its once a year cleaning and the other from a fight with spaghetti sauce.
> 
> ...


Wisco is my sartorial idol.

edit: this is not to mention Uncle, Cards, Tweedy Don, and a few others.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

closerlook said:


> Wisco is my sartorial idol.
> 
> edit: this is not to mention Uncle, Cards, Tweedy Don, and a few others.


I'm not sure what to say.  Thank you I guess. I consider myself quite the "noobie" compared to many members of the Trad Forum.

Humbly yours,


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

andcounting said:


> Only 6 bucks and you're looking for cheaper. You make me proud thrify gent.


:icon_smile_big:

What can I say? I hate overpaying. The more I save on necessities, the more is left over for actual clothing.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> Anybody know of an inexpensive source for garment bags for long-term storage? The breathable canvas kind, not all-plastic ones. The cheapest I've found online are these at $6 each:
> 
> Anyone have a cheaper source?


Org, have you seen those canvas suit bags in person? I'm very interested, but would like a first hand report.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice Wisco. Although as a clothes hanging obsessive compulsive, I must say that you've got one of your soldiers--blue ocbd--facing the wrong way.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> Org, have you seen those canvas suit bags in person? I'm very interested, but would like a first hand report.


No, not yet. I've only just started looking. I'll report here on what I find if and when I do buy something.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

CMDC said:


> Very nice Wisco. Although as a clothes hanging obsessive compulsive, I must say that you've got one of your soldiers--blue ocbd--facing the wrong way.


I believe that is called "closet sprezzatura"


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

CMDC said:


> Very nice Wisco. Although as a clothes hanging obsessive compulsive, I must say that you've got one of your soldiers--blue ocbd--facing the wrong way.


You beat me to it...but you missed one. The shirt with the white collar at far right!  Now that I have seen it, Wisco--you must change it if I am ever to get a good night's sleep again. Then you must post a picture with them all facing/hanging in the same direction. Without that it will be forever seared into my brain when I close my eyes at night! For Heaven's sake man...do something!!!:icon_headagainstwal (Great looking collection of shirts.)


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

So here's my modest accommodations. Since moving to Greenwich two years ago I've trimmed down the wardrobe and taken more care to put items in seasonal rotation since I downsized from a house to an apartment. I think it's worked well with the Trad aesthetic and has forced me to follow my own advice about buying fewer quality pieces. Of course this doesn't show the cabinets of sweaters, the closet of shoes & coats, etc. But it's vastly more restrained than it used to be.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Here are a couple views of the main closet. Summer weight jackets and summer shirts/madras are in another room; shoes, pants, and tie boxes are also not pictured. I am a sick man.


----------



## andcounting (Apr 7, 2009)

That's it. 

I'm going to clean my closet.

I only wanted to check the WAYWT thread tonight at nearly 10pm, now look what you guys have me doing... it's your fault it's so packed right now anyway. I wish I never thrifted my first BB suit. ...Which I wore today with blue and red repp, blue BB ocbd, park aves and targyles...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Bermuda said:


> Will the wire hanger damage the jacket? I see no harm gentleman


Next thing you will tell us is that shoe trees are unneccessary!!

Nordstrom Rack has good proices on both hangers and trees.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Our fault? Surely you jest. No one put a gun to your head. You did it because you like it. And you still like it. And you always will like it. There is no escape.



andcounting said:


> That's it.
> 
> I'm going to clean my closet.
> 
> I only wanted to check the WAYWT thread tonight at nearly 10pm, now look what you guys have me doing... it's your fault it's so packed right now anyway. I wish I never thrifted my first BB suit. ...Which I wore today with blue and red repp, blue BB ocbd, park aves and targyles...


----------



## Horwood & Shaw (Feb 8, 2011)

There are some absolutely amazing garments in all these wardrobes. I would love to mix and match some of the pieces from them all!


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

It's nice to see this thread resurrected.

(Remember when I started threads? I don't.)


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

at least I have made sure that all of my jacket hangers are not on wire anymore


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^

Thank goodness!!


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

To be honest, I'm surprised at how much clothing a lot of forum members have. I sort of thought the whole point of this style of dress was that you really only needed a handful of items, i.e. 10 or so shirts, 3 or 4 sportcoats, a few suits, three or four pants, three or four pairs of shoes, etc. that will always look good for years to come. It looks like some people need to do some cleaning out.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^

That's about it for me.

Then it's just mix and match.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

It became a hobby to me to collect trad clothing items. Believe it or not I don't have everything yet. And every couple years I donate a few bags to the salvation army, or hand down items to my younger brother. My purchasing has definitely slowed down, but I still browse on Ebay and bid once in a while


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thought I'd bring this back by amusing yall with a couple pictures. Now that I've moved, my new closet makes my clothing obsession painfully obvious, as it doesn't have doors.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Wisco said:


> Dress shirts. Mostly blue with some pink and white shirts (hidden behind sliding door to left).


Mine are mostly blue as well.

After eight years on the forums, I've realized that there's no reason for me to wear anything but blue. I do have a white shirt that I wore to interview with some more conservative firms and a white formal shirt in the back, but--other than that--my entire shirt wardrobe is pretty much blue.










Mostly spread collar pinpoint oxfords but a few spread collar oxfords and button down oxfords in there as well. I'll probably add a gingham at some point, but I can do pretty much anything I need to do with blue shirts.


----------



## Sree (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice. Never saw this thread before.

2 views. I only have the smaller half of the closet (wife took up the larger half)



















Mostly white shirts for me.

Knits, sweaters, and ties in drawers. Coats and shoes in another closet.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

hookem12387 has trad minimalism down pat. I don't think I could ever live with just one pair of boat shoes.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> hookem12387 has trad minimalism down pat. I don't think I could ever live with just one pair of boat shoes.


Haha, don't worry there are two pairs (blue and "plastic" brown) on the next rung down.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> Haha, don't worry there are two pairs (blue and "plastic" brown) on the next rung down.


Ah...then let me revise....I don't think I could ever live with just _two_ pairs of boat shoes! :icon_smile_big:


----------

